# ODB Battery Wraps - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

High quality battery wraps by vapers for vapers. HE PVC 18650 wraps each individually designed to make the biggest impact. Super thin and highly durable. Designed and manufactured in the UK.












https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-original-dirty-bastardz-battery-wraps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Now this I like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

These look absolutely awesome!! My batteries are in need of a new outfit!!

Will you help me wrap all my batteries? Tried once. Failed miserably...


----------



## Hami

Where is pickle rick!! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Paul33 said:


> These look absolutely awesome!! My batteries are in need of a new outfit!!
> 
> Will you help me wrap all my batteries? Tried once. Failed miserably...



Easiest thing to to, but use a hair dryer, not a lighter or a torch. You can use a heat gun, but with low setting.


----------



## Stosta

Fantastic stuff guys!

I love seeing more customisable options coming in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

zadiac said:


> Easiest thing to to, but use a hair dryer, not a lighter or a torch. You can use a heat gun, but with low setting.



Will give it a whirl


----------



## Andre

Paul33 said:


> These look absolutely awesome!! My batteries are in need of a new outfit!!
> 
> Will you help me wrap all my batteries? Tried once. Failed miserably...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Paul33 said:


> These look absolutely awesome!! My batteries are in need of a new outfit!!
> 
> Will you help me wrap all my batteries? Tried once. Failed miserably...



Of course we will. A bit low staffed today but pop in tomorrow and we will wrap them for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Sir Vape said:


> Of course we will. A bit low staffed today but pop in tomorrow and we will wrap them for you


I wonder what hairdryer @Sir Vape uses...


----------



## Scissorhands

Christos said:


> I wonder what hairdryer @Sir Vape uses...


Hairdryers . . . Now you stepping into my world! for a "affordable" HE hairdryer i would recommend the 8th sense by elchim , only $299 before shipping

https://www.elchim.com/8thsense/

https://www.elchim-store.us/shop/hairdryers/8th-sense-icy-silver/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Scissorhands said:


> Hairdryers . . . Now you stepping into my world! for a "affordable" HE hairdryer i would recommend the 8th sense by elchim , only $299 before shipping
> 
> https://www.elchim.com/8thsense/
> 
> https://www.elchim-store.us/shop/hairdryers/8th-sense-icy-silver/


And here I thought GHD was HE...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Christos said:


> And here I thought GHD was HE...



They noisy, big, heavy and unbalanced imo, fine for domestic but use it for 12 hours a day and you will know the difference

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Scissorhands said:


> Hairdryers . . . Now you stepping into my world! for a "affordable" HE hairdryer i would recommend the 8th sense by elchim , only $299 before shipping
> 
> https://www.elchim.com/8thsense/
> 
> https://www.elchim-store.us/shop/hairdryers/8th-sense-icy-silver/


And a pair of HE scissors to properly cut cotton?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scissorhands

@Andre

Only the "kasho KAD os" will do



Available in 5", 5.5", 6" and 6.5" depending on your hand size
Yours for only £1200 

http://kashoscissors.co.uk/scissors/#1480408410545-6db56ed6-e541

Seriously though i get nauseous just thinking of using these on cotton

I use these for cotton, fantastic

http://www.dynamiterc.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=DYN2513

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hami

The pickle rick wraps coming in @sirvape ?






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hami said:


> The pickle rick wraps coming in @sirvape ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Yes should be here in about 1.5 to 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

